# OK, I'm confused...



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

First of all, the steps I took in getting my tank set-up were not proper, I do know that now. I didn't exactly have a firm grasp on cycling. This is all new to me, so I'm kinda doing some regressive learning here. Bear with me.

I got my 55 a couple weeks ago. Once I got it setup, I got a few tetras in the tank. They only lasted a few days, as they all met their fate getting too close to filters. I found them plastered to intakes. I did figure that being in there a few days they would at least get some ammonia going to at least partially start the cycle. I then added 3 oz of Bio Spira and over a few days added a few capfuls of ammonia. I then finally picked up a test kit and more fish. I do regret having not gotten the testing stuff earlier, so I had a better idea of what was happening.

I do know that there was something going on, as the water was starting to get very cloudy right before I added the Bio Spira (which I've been told is indicative of high ammonia) and cleared up within a day or so of adding the Bio Spira.

Finally, here's my question. When I picked up the test kit (right before I put the new fish in), here were my results-

Ammonia- a weak .5
Nitrite- 0
Nitrate- 5
PH- 7.8

I got the PH down to 7.0ish and added the fish. I've had these fish (7 assorted cichlids who eat alot) in there for about 5 days. Here are my current readings-
Amm.- weak .5
Nitrite- o
Nitrate- 5
Ph 7.0

My question is, with this many fish in there, shouldn't I see one of 2 things happening-
If cycle's not set in, a spike in ammonia, or
If cycle is set, a rise in Nitrates?

This is very confusing to me, any help is mucho appreciated!

Thanks,

J


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2004)

What kind of cichlids? If they're the Central American or African kind, there's no need to artificially lower the pH, they'll be fine at pH 7.8. Besides, the pH will fall slightly as the aquarium matures.

It's hard to say what's going on in your tank. My guess would be that it's not fully cycled yet because it's only been about a couple of weeks and you haven't had any indication of nitrites yet. The Nitrates that are showing may be a component in your tap water supply.

I would give it a few days longer and test it again. You may see a higher level of ammonia and some nitrites forming.


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm trying to keep the ph fairly neutral cause this tank will house some caribes once I'm confident it's settled itself in. The g/f wanted some fish in while we wait, and picked out the cichlids (assorted kinds).
I had wondered since I didn't test at the time, if the nitrites had came and went after I added the bio-spira and before I tested.

I guess what confuses me is this- Between the tetras, ammonia I added, cichlids, etc. I would think that there would be a decent amount of ammonia that's been introduced to the tank. No nitrites, small amounts of amm. and nitrates now has me wondering...what happened to the ammonia that's been introduced to the tank? Is there anything I can do now to speed the process along? I'll add more fish if that'd help to get more ammonia going, I just want to get the tank sorted out and get my p's asap.

Thanks alot,

J


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2004)

Down said:


> Is there anything I can do now to speed the process along? I'll add more fish if that'd help to get more ammonia going, I just want to get the tank sorted out and get my p's asap.


 I always say the first two months of fishkeeping are the most frustrating. At a time when you're the most enthusiastic about stocking your tank, you have to sit and wait for the tank to cycle.







Even when it does cycle, new fish must be added parsimoniously.

Your ammonia/nitrite levels may reach toxic levels if you add more fish. 5 cichlids should do the trick.

There isn't much more you can do speed the process along. You could add some gravel from an established fishtank. This will introduce more cultures of nitrifying bacteria to your aquarium.

My advice is to hang back and enjoy your cichlids and feed them heartily. There will still be caribes available in a month.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

since you have nitrates you may be in the later stages of cycleing. you are basicly waiting for your ammonia to reach 0.


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

Here's another question, then-

As of today, my ammonia is up to 4-5. Would this be the time to add bio-spira? I'm guessing it failed the last time I used it because there wasn't sufficient ammonia in the tank for the bacteria to feed off of, which resulted in it going to waste. Now that there;s some ammonia in there, the bio spira would have a chance to work.

Am I correct?

J


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

It takes a little time for the bio-spira to colonize and multiply in the filter. Just be patient and guaranteed in a week you will be good to go.


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

OK, well there's a new twist.
I had assumed that if there wasn't sufficient ammonia in the tank when the bio was added, it would die off with nothing to "feed" on. Is it possible that it's still in the tank then, and I may see a quick building of nitrites/nitrates?

Sorry about all of the questions










Thanks,

J


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2004)

Down said:


> OK, well there's a new twist.
> I had assumed that if there wasn't sufficient ammonia in the tank when the bio was added, it would die off with nothing to "feed" on. Is it possible that it's still in the tank then, and I may see a quick building of nitrites/nitrates?


 At this early stage, it's hard to tell if more Bio Spira is needed or not. Since you'll only need to cycle this tank once, if you have more Bio spira, go ahead and add it.

Bio Spira has a limited shelf-life and once this tank is cycled, you'll have enough cultured gravel and filter media that you won't need to use it again to cycle another aquarium.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yea ammonia has to be present for bio-spira to work. and how are the cichlids

doin i would have got some feeders that way your caribes would have a nice meal

later


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

Cichlids seem to be doing fine, in spite of the noew at least 7.0 ammonia level in the tank.









I figure the cichlids will be good fun and then turn into feeders. There's a couple in there with VERY bad attitudes. I have a feeling they'll be "put in their place" in a few weeks :laugh:

J


----------



## PitBull (Mar 28, 2004)

i heard that gold fish is the best way to cycle a tank because they put out alot of ammonia. i started a new 10 gallon tank as a quarantin tank and my ammonia is very high with 8 of them in the tank.


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

To start, you need to do water changes to reduce your ammonia level. It is way too high. And before someone says it, no it will not interfere with the cycling of the tank.
Regardless of the amount of ammonia or nitrite in the tank, the bacteria only reproduce once every 24 hours. There is nothing you can do to speed this up so you have to manage the tank properly while the bacteria multiply. That is where the 4-6 weeks to fully cycle a tank rule of thumb comes from.
Now, if you add media and gravel from an established tank, you are introducing large established colonies of bacteria, so the tank is established much more quickly. But then that is skipping the "cycle" altogether.
The cloudiness is NOT indicitive of high ammonia. That is a bloom of heterotrophic bacteria. These are bacteria that feed on nutrients in the water column and are present all the time. When you have an increase in nutrient levels, they reproduce to match the food levels. As these guys reproduce once every 20 minutes, you end up with enough of them to become visible as a bloom. High ammonia levels can indeed occur in conjunction with this bloom, but it is not a hard and fast indicator.
IF biospira really works, and it is the only instant cycle prodect I think has a chance of doing so, then no you, did not lose all of the bacteria. Some of it may have died off, but you had ammonia being produced or added, so there was at least some of the bacteria in there. Again, this is presuming that product works.
Only weak fish and fry will get sucked up by a filter. If you found the Tetra's plastered to intakes, then they were dieing anyway.
What you have going seems to be a fairly normal cycle. Just do water changes to bring down the ammonia to a less stressful level for the fish and let the bacteria do their thing.


----------

